# FK Super Sale - Badgeless Grills, Spoilers & More!| AMI



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
FK Badgeless Grills, Spoilers & More!*

We are happy to announce that our long awaited Grill and Spoiler order has finally arrived from FK Germany!

These high quality factory replacement grills, spoilers and side skirts are easy bolt on items that change your cars attitude without loosing its personality.

Here is a few of the Feature Items we have Specially Priced for Vortex Members:

FK Eos Badgeless Grill - BLACK
Was: $159.00 USD + Shipping
Now: $89.00 USD	Shipped (Lower 48)

FK MK II Dual Round Badgeless Grill
Was: $89.00 USD + Shipping
Now: $49.00 USD Shipped (Lower 48)

FK Mk III Golf Badgeless Grill - MK4 Look - Black
Was: $89.00 USD + Shipping
Now: $59.00 USD (Shipped Lower 48)

FK Mk IV Golf Badgeless Grill - BLACK
Was: $89.00 USD + Shipping
Now: $49.00 USD (Shipped Lower 48)

FK Rear Window Spoiler - VW Passat B5
Was: $99.99 USD + Shipping
Now: $89.00 USD	(Shipped Lower 48)

And More!!!!

*Click Here to go to our Featured FK Sale Page!*

Prices are valid while supplies last so hurry and get yours!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hump Daaaaaaaay, Yah!*

Thanks to everyone for the PM's and Emails!

We are already running low on some parts, so don't delay or you may miss out 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a great weekend 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Vader, you so crazy.* 

Thanks to everyone who has emailed/pm'd in and of course purchased! 

Keep the questions coming, we are here to help! 

Thanks 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Do you have the lower grill for an '09 Eos?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

oasis said:


> Do you have the lower grill for an '09 Eos?


 
Sorry, we only have the main upper. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## MommyQ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Caractere Rear Trunk Spoiler*

Hey Glen, 

I like the Caractere Rear Trunk Spoiler you guys carry for the EOS. I have a few questions: 
1. Do you ship them painted to the color of our choice or is it up to us to get these painted? 
2. Do you ship these with the adhesive required to attach them to the car or will I need to get that separately? 
3. How much is shipping? 

Thanks!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

MommyQ said:


> Hey Glen,
> 
> I like the Caractere Rear Trunk Spoiler you guys carry for the EOS. I have a few questions:
> 1. Do you ship them painted to the color of our choice or is it up to us to get these painted?
> ...


 Hello MommyQ, 

They are non painted, and come with the adhesive and installation instructions. 

You are looking at at total price of $479 shipped to you - As we do not have this part in stock at the moment, you are looking at 2-3 weeks from time of order. 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## MommyQ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thank You!*



Sales @ AMI said:


> Hello MommyQ,
> 
> They are non painted, and come with the adhesive and installation instructions.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Glen! I will place an order on your website soon, unless you'd prefer I PM you to place the order. Either works for me!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

MommyQ said:


> Thanks Glen! I will place an order on your website soon, unless you'd prefer I PM you to place the order. Either works for me!


PM is best that way I can make sure you get the right price 

Look forward to hearing from you :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Sales @ AMI said:


> PM is best that way I can make sure you get the right price
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you :thumbup:
> 
> Glen @ AMI


Are you saying there is a better price through a PM, as opposed to an open post? If so, how much?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Are you saying there is a better price through a PM, as opposed to an open post? If so, how much?


Hello DavidPaul, 

This comment was only towards the EOS Caractere rear trunk spoiler that MommyQ had inquired on earlier in the thread. There is currently no shipping setup on this item, and can only be purchased through a quote process.

The FK items are all Sale priced with shipping included, so they are good to go at any time.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
They forgot Broda *

Welcome to the Weekend everyone!

Thanks for all the posts, PM's and orders 

We will be out of the office this weekend taking a well deserved bit of time off from the shop - have a great weekend and let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the PM's and the Emails over the weekend.

All questions have been answered and all orders are now shipped out.

Tracking should be in you email box within the hour 

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OMG its actually real!!!*

I thought this was just a cool retro concept but it is a legit game 

For those who would like to waste an afternoon or so, you can play it here: http://www.retromundi.com/games/shootemup-games/retro-wars-asteroids.html

Now back to business 

All orders have been processed and shipped out as well as all emails and PM's replied to.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Are you Going???? AMI Will be attending!!!*

*Interested in any of the FK Super Sale items and going to Waterwerks on the Bay 2013? 

We deliver!
*
A few of our staff will be going to WWOTB 2013 and helping out Solo Werks in their booth, and will be more than happy to offer you even better pricing than is on our site if you Pick up the Parts at the Solo Werks Booth 

Simply PM us and we can get you a Pick Up price and process the order before Friday at 5PM pacific, and they will bring the parts with them to WWOTB 

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who is your Co Pilot?*

Well the staff have recovered from the weekend at WaterWerks on the Bay 2013 , and a great time was had by all!

We have caught up with all orders and tracking numbers will be sent out in an hour or so.

Let us know if you have any questions, as always we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Casual Friday Anyone?*

Thanks again to everyone for the questions and orders this week!

Have a safe and fun Labor Day Long Weekend and we will see you on Tuesday:thumbup:

Thanks
*Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## KonaNeil (Sep 2, 2013)

*For the current model?*

Are your Eos grills made for the current model? I just bought a 2013 Sport. 

The stock grill makes it look like an economy car. Really, if they wanted to sell many of them outside of Germany, they should have badged and styled it as an Audi.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

KonaNeil said:


> Are your Eos grills made for the current model? I just bought a 2013 Sport.
> 
> The stock grill makes it look like an economy car. Really, if they wanted to sell many of them outside of Germany, they should have badged and styled it as an Audi.


The Grill's we have are for the original look before the facelift, so if you have a front end that looks like this:










Which would take one of the FK Grills # FKSG014:










Then you are good to go.

If you have this model:










Then we do not currently have anything for you 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## MommyQ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Rear Spoiler*



Sales @ AMI said:


> PM is best that way I can make sure you get the right price
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you :thumbup:
> 
> Glen @ AMI


Hi Glen!

I just received my rear deck spoiler today and held it up to my car...looks great! I can't wait to get it painted and mounted!

Thanks for your help in getting this part ordered.

MommyQ


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Time for the weekend - My Dogs are barking *

Its been another busy week here at AMI, and we would like to thank everyone who PM'd, emailed and called in :beer:

:wave: And of course a special thanks to everyone who ordered :wave:

Time for the weekend! Have a great one eace:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*You also love him... and he knows.*

Its been a very busy couple of weeks, with not a lot of posting on our end.

We have been touring around with Solo Werks the last few weekends to WaterWerks on the Bay, Dubfest and Big So Cal Euro. It was great to meet many of you in person!

We are back at the office now and back to regular work for a while 

Let us know if you have any question on this or any other products we carry!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*What are you looking to do this Weekend? *

Thanks to everyone for their PM's and orders this week:thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other products we carry, and have a great weekend!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This is Siccccckkkkk - Time to buy some Lego!*

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

For those of you going to H20 International, we have a special 3 day shipping available for a great price that can get you parts by Friday if ordered by Noon on Tuesday... :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Soooooo is a lowered VW's Nemesis a Speed Bump or Pot Hole or????*

Thanks to everyone for another great week. We were able to get quite a few customers in a happy place getting their orders expressed out so they would arrive by today for those going to H20!

For those of you going, have a great and safe weekend, and post up a bunch of pics for the rest of us.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone have one of these I can borrow? Need to make a few repairs *

We hope everyone had a great weekend at H20i or wherever the days took you!

All PM's, VM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and responded to, with today's tracking information going out in about an hour.

Let us know if you have any additional questions.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So Who is Getting Snow Already???*

Just a quick bump today, we are running short handed and all hands are on deck getting orders out!

Thanks again to everyone for their correspondence and orders so far this week!

We look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And there you have it!*

Quick post today, as we are busting hump to get the orders from the weekend on the truck and on their way!

And remember:
*
"A case of the Monday's would not be so bad if Mondays were Beer."*

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ewok's, who knew?*

Another fun day at AMI answering questions and cranking out orders!

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we sell, we are here to help.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Bump! - Lets Do This!*

I hope everyone had a great weekend and an equally great Monday (is this an oxymoron ???)

Let me know if you have any questions on the FK product, we are happy to help !

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Love it! Meat & Star Wars - Its only missing the Bacon Vader....*

We hope you all had a great weekend! Thanks to everyone who messaged or emailed in. Your orders are on the dock ready for pickup by FedEx or UPS!

As always, let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry :thumbup:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys! My name is Matt and I'm the new guy here @ AMI,

so.... if you could buy something from me....


THAT'D BE GREAT. :laugh:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know right....But back to the post *

Thanks to everyone for their PM's over the weekend!

We are running late posting today as we are down some staff due to the cold running through the office still, but the remaining staff were able to get everything packed and shipped out :thumbup:

I'm out for the night, so feel free to PM or email us with any questions you have on any of the products we have!

Thanks,
Glen @AMI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

I would totally try to carve this but I'm afraid my carving skills are at "wookie" level. 

All puns aside Halloween is right around the corner. Badgeless grilles are a great treat for yourself!

PM us with any questions you have!

Thanks,
Matt @ AMI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

"*what do you mean this isn't an original?*"

Happy hump day guys!

All of the staff is enjoying the sights and sounds of SEMA but I'm still here to help!

The sale is still on so PM me with any questions you have.

Thanks!

Matt @ AMI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Time to carve some turkey, Sith style*

The FK super sale is still going on! Check out our website for some awesome deals.

although I'm not positive, I'm 100% sure badgeless grills fit in Christmas stockings 

have a great Thanksgiving everyone.

Matt @ AMI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*No clever caption, just heavy appreciation. *


Happy Wednesday guys.
Sale is still going on. Shipping out orders daily. If you see something that isn't on our website let us know and we will try to hunt it down for you:thumbup:


Thanks!

Matt @ AMI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*It was 34 degrees this morning in Fresno, you East coasters may laugh but in California, this is cold.*

With frozen fingers we are sending out orders.
Let us know if you have any questions!


Thanks!
Matt @ AMI


----------



## SETXVDUBER (Dec 11, 2013)

SO...the pic in your first post shows the grille without the euro plate setup...but your site shows it only with the euro plate setup....

WHICH IS IT!!!! LOL

Sincerely,

Guy who doesnt run a front plate!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

SETXVDUBER said:


> SO...the pic in your first post shows the grille without the euro plate setup...but your site shows it only with the euro plate setup....
> 
> WHICH IS IT!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Hey SETXVDUBER, 

The one for the EOS that we have on sale has the German plate holder molded in.

The vehicle in the original post graphic is actually a B6 Passat, and it has a version without the plate holder. Seems its tough to win from our end - when we have the smooth ones everyone wants the one with the euro plate holder but when we have the euro plate holder version its the other way around. LOL

At this time FK does not list the smooth version for the EOS, and from the information we have they do not have a timeline if or when they may have them in stock.

Thanks ,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well we all knew that R2 was a bit of a jerk *

Quick Saturday Bump as we work to get caught up on some paperwork and the emails/pm's stragglers that came in last night.

For those of you traveling through or digging out of the storms throughout the USA and Canada, stay safe!

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Want to debadge 2012 EOS - either badgeless grille or cover-overs!!!*

BUMMER!!!! I want to completely debadge my new 2012 EOS. Have been searching all over for such a grille but with no luck. Someone on eBay said they had them to fit 2012 but they were wrong.

Any updates you might of heard about since September for 2012+ models would be appreciated (e.g. they said maybe in early 2014, etc.). 

I would also be interested in 'covers' that would would either replace or go over the VW front and rear emblems. I found replacement chrome-plated 'plain' wheel caps to match the rims from Thailand (eBay), and I bought an R-Line paste-over for the steering wheel VW emblem. 

Would appreciate any leads to help me get rid of the last two VW brandings...

Thanks and happy holidays to all.

Frank
Michigan


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Frank, 

I will keep you and the others that have PM'd and emailed me about the current model EOS grills. If I hear anything, you guys will be the first to know!

Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*With the Holidays coming, you need to protect your Cookies :beer: *

Another busy weekend, with a tonne of work going on in the background here at the company!

Thanks to everyone that placed their orders and sent in questions & Requests for Quotes 

Everything is done being answered and processed, and tracking on its way to your inboxes.

*Let us know if there is any questions you have or products you are looking for other than whats in the thread! :thumbup:*

Thanks again, 
Glen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*death star with your beam so bright, please don't destroy my planet tonight.:grinsanta:*


Hey guys, Christmas is coming up fast and we are still shipping out a ton of stuff.

Like always if you don't see something on the site or forum, just reach out to us and we will see what we can do!

thanks,

Matt


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Empire First World Problems*

Blaster, load of laundry.....whatever :facepalm:

Well the countdown has begun for the Holiday Season, with just over 4 days left, along with the big "Super Saturday" shopping day tomorrow!

Take it easy out there in the shopping trenches and on the snow covered roads :snowcool:

Until Monday :thumbup:

Glen


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Matt @ AMI said:


> *death star with your beam so bright, please don't destroy my planet tonight.:grinsanta:*
> 
> 
> Hey guys, Christmas is coming up fast and we are still shipping out a ton of stuff.
> ...


Hey Matt,

My wish list (you said to reach out):

1)badgeless grille for my 2012 EOS

2) If not #1, something to replace the "VW" front emblem -- like a big R-Line emblem. Can also be a "cover over" (aluminum 'sticker' that would go over the existing VW)

3) Same as #2 but for trunk (replacement/cover over). 

I already got the rims and steering wheel covered with R-Line badges, just need the last two items.

Thanks!

Merry Christmas

Frank
Michigan


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Frank, thanks for the wishlist!!!

We have put this over to our suppliers / manufacturers of the grills and we will see what comes of it.

In the meantime, if we can get enough EOS owners together that are looking for the same grill maybe we can start a group buy to get them to produce it if they were not plannign on it 

I will keep you up to date on what we find out.

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*EPIC HOLIDAY BATTLE!!!!*

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the shop, sounds of Force Lightning crackle and pop LOL

All open orders from last night out on the early FedEx today, tracking to follow in the next hour. 

From all of us here at the shop to all of you out there in internet land - Happy Holidays!

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK so how many of you had to spend some time fishing the cat out of the Xmas tree??? :banghead:*

I know I had to do this a few times over the last few days :facepalm:

We hope you all had a great start to your Holiday Season this year, and that you have more planned over the next few days until the New Year.

Great things to come in 2014!

All orders placed over the holiday have been shipped and are on their way - tracking numbers should already be in your inbox.

Stay Safe :beer:

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

eurocollective said:


> If you have this model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this still the case?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

DUTCHswift said:


> Is this still the case?


Unfortunately there is still nothing from our suppliers for you 

Thanks, 
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## wofman (Dec 4, 2008)

*Looking for Caractere style spoiler for 2012 Eos*

Any suggestions where to look? Just got new (to me ) Eos Lux -- now has Eibachs and a little tune .... Time to tweak the look a bit.


----------



## DerKlienerPanzer (Apr 12, 2015)

*EOS grill*

Where is euro collective located , in California? I would like to purchase the grill but the shipping is the same price as the grill


----------

